# Classic Mac Game: Marathon for Free



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Bungie has made the Marathon trilogy availabe for all to download... free. 
http://trilogyrelease.bungie.org/

And of course, be sure to download Aleph One to run it on OS X with OpenGL and improved graphics, etc.. 
http://source.bungie.org/


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

This is good news indeed. I still have Marathon Infinity on CD from the old days, when I used a 7200/90. Such a great, addictive game. But back then I missed out on Marathon 2 to my endless chagrin - try as I might I could never find it on sale anywhere. 

In any case I just downloaded Marathon 2, and also downloaded Aleph One. Last year I tried it, but could never get Marathon Infinity to run on my G5 under OS X; the instructions on the website are poor. 

Manny, do you have it running under OS X? If yes, how did you install it & were there any special procedures to get it to work?


----------



## agent4321 (Jun 25, 2004)

The Doug said:


> Manny, do you have it running under OS X? If yes, how did you install it & were there any special procedures to get it to work?


I'm intersted too! I played marathon on an old 7200 with some classmates through ethernet it was a blast! For all you kids out there Marathon was the birth of Halo if you will. You wouldn't have Halo today if it wasn't for Marathon.


----------



## KardnalForgotHisPassword (Oct 14, 2004)

That was such a great game. I still remember being scared crapless as a kid, playing it in the dark with the sound up and lights down. (I suspect this is the Mac user's equivelent of Doom).

It was so hard a head of it's time. It's too bad Bungie got bought up, but it's great that they can still be stand-up like this, and let us relive old glories...


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

At the moment I don't have it installed, but I did try it a couple of years ago and I don't recall any problems... from what I recall, it was a matter of dropping Aleph 1 into the Marathon Inf. folder and that was that...

I'll give it a try tonight and see what's up.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*Marathon = Nausea Initiator*

Installed and played it again last night - and quickly discovered why it's not on my personal favourite list. The graphical motion effects make me ill! Seriously, it's like "Doom 3D" - gives me a headache!

 
M


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

« MannyP Design » said:


> ...from what I recall, it was a matter of dropping Aleph 1 into the Marathon Inf. folder and that was that...


That's exactly what I did, and it works perfectly.

Now I'll finally be able to play Marathon 2 - I had the demo but like I said, I never got my hands on the full version... before now, that is. THANKS, MannyP!


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Rock on!


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

See ya starside!


----------

